# Best Sub $1000 or under with Built in Eq?



## btbed (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey guys lookin for a new sub to go with my Denon Avr-x3000 reciever (which has Audyssey multieq xt).... I have an ooooold Yamaha sw-3 12 inch atm. 

Been thinking i need to tame a few sub peaks in my room... audyssey xt doesn't quite cut it. 

Been looking at Paradigm dsp-3200 with pbk correction 
Also the SVS-PB2000 but no correction there. 

In Canada btw.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

You mentioned wanting a sub with built-in EQ, yet you're looking at two without it? (the PBK is an add-on product) Either way, you might not need to look for an integrated solution, even with the Paradigm...

You should check out a product called Anti-Mode. It's an external EQ system specifically designed to work with subwoofers, which means you can then look for whatever sub you'd like and just use the Anti-Mode to help smooth things out. I used one for about a year and it worked quite well.


----------



## btbed (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the reply... I've heard about anti mode... did you find it good


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Why not get one of these Yamaha YDP2006 EQs 
I have two and they work great for sub use and are far less exspencive.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_mPrRngCbx=1&_nkw=YAMAHA+YDP2006+YDP+2006&_sop=3


----------

